# Forum General General Discussion  Comedian Bill Maher and his show on HBO

## Lampada

September 5, 2008  http://www.hbo.com/real-time-with-bi...?autoplay=true

----------


## Lampada

September 26, 2008  http://www.hbo.com/real-time-with-bi...?autoplay=true

----------


## Lampada

With Larry Charles about their movie on *The Hour with Strombo*    -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeN2q3bA2xQ 
On Harry Smith -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHH2JItePlc  *"Religulous"*  trailer  - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Gxc0XEoQpQ

----------


## Lampada

HBO  10-31-08  -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccZ7FaXHZIE  
John Legend 
If you hear this message, wherever you stand
I'm calling every woman, calling every man
We're the generation
We can't afford to wait
The future started yesterday and we're already late 
We've been looking for a song to sing
Searched for a melody
Searched for someone to lead
We've been looking for the world to change
If you feel the same
Then go on and say 
If you're out there
Sing along with me
If you're out there
I'm dying to believe that you're out there
Stand up and say it loud
If you're out there
Tomorrow's starting now
Now, now 
No more broken promises
No more call to war
Unless it's love and peace that we're really fighting for
We can destroy hunger
We can conquer hate
Put down the arms and raise your voice
We're joining hands today 
Oh I was looking for a song to sing
I searched for a leader
But the leader was me
We were looking for the world to change
We can be heroes
Just go on and say 
If you're out there
Sing along with me
If you're out there
I'm dying to believe that you're out there
Stand up and say it loud
If you're out there
Tomorrow's starting now
Now, now 
Oh now, now 
If you're ready we can shake the world
Believe again
It starts within
We don't have to wait for destiny
We should be the change that we want to see 
If you're out there
Ooooh
If you're out there
And you're ready now
Say it loud
Scream it out 
If you're out there
Sing along with me
If you're out there
I'm dying to believe that you're out there
Stand up and say it loud
If you're out there
Tomorrow's starting now 
If you're out there
If you're out there
If you're out there 
If you hear this message, wherever you stand
I'm calling every woman, calling every man
We're the generation
We can't afford to wait
The future started yesterday and we're already late

----------


## alexB

Что ни слово – то мат, что называется. Или в Америке факи, канты, эсы, дики, шиты т.п. уже настолько стали будничными словами, что говори ты их хоть в детском саду - никто и бровью не поведёт?
А насколько известен у вас вот этот товарищ: Garrison Keillor? The News from Lake Wobegon – его монологи об Американской жизни. Он держится выше пояса пока, мне кажется. Должен быть известен, поскольку в Сипсонах был эпизод с аллюзией на него.

----------


## Lampada

Janeane Garofalo on Bill Maher  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PT5SA71vETk

----------


## Lampada

> Что ни слово – то мат, что называется. Или в Америке факи, канты, эсы, дики, шиты т.п. уже настолько стали будничными словами, что говори ты их хоть в детском саду - никто и бровью не поведёт?
> А насколько известен у вас вот этот товарищ: Garrison Keillor? The News from Lake Wobegon – его монологи об Американской жизни. Он держится выше пояса пока, мне кажется. Должен быть известен, поскольку в Сипсонах был эпизод с аллюзией на него.

 Да, я думаю, что между тенеджерами мат здесь обычное явление, особенно в государственных школах, на улицах. Почитай viewtopic.php?f=7&t=14179 . Но в интеллигентных кругах мат, мне кажется, воспринимается как вызов обществу.  Особенно одобрительно принимается со сцены, может быть, потому что выступающему это грозит штрафом или раньше даже тюрьмой.  Я так и не научилась шокироваться от английского мата.  А от сына никогда его не слышала.   ::  
Garrison Keillor, я думаю, был очень популярен и, наверное, продолжает им быть среди населения среднего и выше среднего возраста.  Как-то не видно его сейчас на каналах ТВ.

----------


## doninphxaz

> Но в интеллигентных кругах мат, мне кажется, воспринимается как вызов обществу.

 Согласен.  У нас в семье почти никогда не употребляем таких слов.  Папе 78 лет, и я слышал у него мат только два раза в жизни.  (В первый раз он рассказаывал об армии, а во второй раз в ходе развода.)  Маме 69 лет, и я слышал мат у неё толкько один раз.  Перед сестрой я не употребляю мат уже больше десяти лет, хотя перед братом наверно когда-то употреблял.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Но в интеллигентных кругах мат, мне кажется, воспринимается как вызов обществу.   Согласен.  У нас в семье почти никогда не употребляем таких слов.  Папе 78 лет, и я слышал у него мат только два раза в жизни.  (В первый раз он рассказаывал об армии, а во второй раз в ходе развода.)  Маме 69 лет, и я слышал мат у неё толкько один раз.  Перед сестрой я не употребляю мат уже больше десяти лет, хотя перед братом наверно когда-то употреблял.

 Но все-таки это странно, потому что в англоязычных фильмах так называемый английский "мат" употребляется повсеместно, причем и женщинами, и детьми, и солидными уважаемыми актерами всех возрастов. _У нас это немыслимо_. 
Причем мат у вас в кино употребляется в таких ситуациях, в которых _в жизни_ русский человек, может быть, и употребил бы мат (и то не всегда), но _в кино_ мата там бы не было ни в коем случае.
Так вот я и думаю - а как же вы семьей кино-то смотрите?   ::

----------


## doninphxaz

> Так вот я и думаю - а как же вы семьей кино-то смотрите?

 С тревогой.  ::    Мы с семьёй только ходим на детские и «чистые» фильмы.  По инету можно определить, в каком фильме употребляется какой слой языка. 
В прошлом году к моему нескончаемому стыду, я потащил папу на фильм “Harold and Kumar Escape from Guantamo Bay”, в котором есть сцена, где девушки ходят с обнажённым пахом.  До сеанса я об этом не знал.  Ой, какой ужас, сидя рядом с папой при таком виде!  Папа в обморок чуть не упал, а я хотел подлезть под сиденье.  После тридцати секунд папа решил, не столько уже ужасно, хотя после фильма нам пришлось обсудить случай, чтобы убедиться, что я его не обидел.

----------


## Оля

> По инету можно определить, в каком фильме употребляется какой слой языка.

 Хммм...... Ты знаешь, я в этом сильно сомневаюсь... Я за последние месяцы посмотрела несколько самых разных фильмов на английском - и я не могу вспомнить хотя бы одного, в котором не было бы слова "f*ck". Например, в "Love Actually" - его там употребляет женщина, причем если бы в той же ситуации (и не в кино, а _в жизни_) русская женщина сказала бы матом, это звучало бы по меньшей мере ОЧЕНЬ странно. А в кино тем более.
Я смотрела "Winter Guest" (грустный, лиричный, даже немного скучный фильм про жизнь  в шотландской деревушке) - там вообще дети раз 50 употребляют это слово. Чтобы у нас в кино дети ругались матом, да еще так, как будто это самые обыденные слова - это просто невозможно.
Пожалуйста, тот же "The Search For John Gissing" - там полно f*ck'ов. А ведь это простая и довольно милая комедия. 
О, я вспомнила, в каких фильмах не было плохих слов - "Harry Potter" и "The Perfume".

----------


## doninphxaz

> Originally Posted by doninphxaz  По инету можно определить, в каком фильме употребляется какой слой языка.   Хммм...... Ты знаешь, я в этом сильно сомневаюсь...

 Это потому, что ты не религиозная американская мама, старающая защитить чистоту умов своих детей.  Действительно есть вебсайты, которые опредляют в каждом фильме сколько мата по шкале десяти очков.  Вот пример дискусси только что вышедшего на экран фильма "Twilight". 
Между прочим, по телевизору на днях я смотрел интервью с молодым актёром Робертом Паттином, который исполняет главную мужскую роль в фильме.  Я удивился, насколько он был нормальным человеком.  Он уже пользуется такой популярностью, что в нём я ожидал надменного хама.

----------


## Lampada

"Bill Maher interviews Sandra Tsing Loh who just got fired from her radio job for saying the word fuck."
With George Carlin http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8evksKy3Dg

----------


## Lampada

"Bill Maher describing America"  -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRhSRAHTwzE

----------


## Lampada

*Larry King Live* 
February 12, 2009 
On Cabinet Picks and the GOP -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f0qSx91-Ds  
On the Economy, the Obamas, Palin and Biden -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huL6H7UL458 _Who drove the car into a ditch?_

----------


## Lampada

June 19 2009     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qxNDp5Ro0M 
New Rule: Iran must stop accusing the U.S. of meddling. We are not meddling in your election. We learned the hard way what happens when you start screwing with elections. [slide of George W. Bush]  
New Rule: Let's not all act shocked that the new Miss California is also against gay marriage. Of course they're conservative. They're beauty pageant contestants. If they were liberals, they'd be in college.  
New Rule: Twitter didn't save Iran. Iran saved Twitter. I'm happy that information is getting out there, but admit it, Twitter users, if anyone had asked you two weeks ago what Iran was, you would have said it was the new treadmill from Apple. [slide of "iRan" treadmill]  
New Rule: Now that the Olive Garden has pulled its ads from Letterman's show because they say his Palin joke was "not consistent with our standards and values," someone has to figure out a way for me to boycott a restaurant I would never eat at in the first place.  
And finally, New Rule: He's your president, not your boyfriend. Now, last week in this space, I criticized President Obama for not fighting corporate influence enough, and it made some liberals very angry. My phone rang off the hook, my email filled up, and Nancy Pelosi got so mad her face moved.  
Look, folks, I like Obama, too. I'm just saying, let's not make it a religion.  
And, as far as you folks on the right who think that we're now somehow in league, we're not in league. I was criticizing Obama for not being hard enough on the corporate douchebags you live to defend. I don't want to be on your team. Pick another kid.  
So, I stand by my words. But, there is another side to the story. And that is that every time Obama tries to take on a progressive cause, there's a major political party standing in his way: the Democrats. Now, people talk a lot about a third political party in America. We don't need a third party. We need a first party. You go to the polls and your choices are the guy who voted for the first Wall Street bailout, or the guy who voted for the next ten.  
This year, we're hearing that a public option for health care is unlikely because it doesn't have the support of enough Democrats. Even Ted Kennedy's plan-- Ted Kennedy, yeah -- leaves 37 million uninsured. This is because we don't have a left and a right part in this country anymore. We have a center-right party and a crazy party.  
And, over the last 30-odd years, Democrats have moved to the right, and the right has moved into a mental hospital.  
So, what we have is one perfectly good party for hedge fund managers, credit card companies, banks, defense contractors, big agriculture and the pharmaceutical lobby; that's the Democrats.  
And they sit across the aisle from a small group of religious lunatics, flat-earth-ers and Civil War re-enactors who mostly communicate by AM radio and call themselves the Republicans. And who actually worry that Obama is a socialist.  
Socialist? He's not even a liberal. I know he's not because he's on TV. And while I see Democrats on television, I don't see actual liberals. And if occasionally you do get to hear Ralph Nader or Noam Chomsky or Dennis Kucinich, they're treated like buffoons. Okay, these are not three of the world's most charismatic men, but then nobody is going to confuse Newt Gingrich for Zac Efron. And I have to look at his fat face on TV more often than that free credit report song.  
Shouldn't there be one party that unambiguously supports cutting the military budget, a party that is straight up in favor of gun control, gay marriage, higher taxes on the rich, universal health care--legalizing pot--and steep, direct taxing of polluters? These aren't radical ideas. A majority of Americans are either already for them or would be if they were properly argued and defended.  
And what we need is an actual progressive party to represent the millions of Americans who aren't being served by the Democrats. Because, bottom line, Democrats are the new Republicans.  
It's like when some Chinese company buys the name of a great old American brand and slaps it on some cheap crap. You buy it out of reflex, and it's only later that you think, wow, I didn't even know Woolworth's made dildos

----------


## Lampada

*It's not TV, it's Obama!*  
June 12 2009 YouTube - 2009 June 12 -- New Rule "It's Not TV. It's BHO" 
New Rule: Just because the press is willing to make a fuss about every aspect of your life doesn't mean you have to take them up on it. You don't have to be on television every minute of every day. You're the president, not a rerun of "Law & Order."  
Every time I turn on the TV, there's Obama! He's getting a puppy! He's eating a cheeseburger with Joe Biden! He's doing his retard hunk on Leno. He's taking Michelle to Broadway, and then to Paris. Oh, it's the best season of "The Bachelor" yet.  
I get it. You love being on TV! I love my bong, but I take it out of my mouth once in a while.  
Christ, the other day, I caught myself saying to a friend, "Don't tell me if he's fixed the economy yet. I'm TiVo-ing it."  
Now, remember during the campaign when John McCain attacked Obama for acting like a celebrity, and we all laughed at the grumpy old shell-shocked fool? Well, it turns out he was right. It's getting to where you can't turn on your TV without seeing Obama. Who does he think he is, Dick Cheney?  
I was willing to give the guy the benefit of the doubt until I saw him take Brian Williams on a tour of his house, like they do on "Cribs."  
And at the end of Obama's bed, there was a teleprompter, and it said, "Who's your daddy?"  
I mean, selling the personal part to stay popular, I'm all for it. But, hey, you got us already. We like you, we really like you! You're skinny and in a hurry and in love with a nice lady. But, so's Lindsay Lohan.  
And, just like Lindsay, we see your name in the paper a lot, but we're kind of wondering when you're going to actually do something. Sorry, folks, but this president is not fighting for real health care reform. It's nibbling that leaves insurance companies still running the show.  
And the banks, the banks that brought us to financial ruin and then got bailout money, are laughing at us about how easy it was to get back to business as usual.  
And scientists keep saying that if we want to keep living, you know, on earth, it's kind of essential we reduce carbon dioxide by 40 percent in the next ten years. Obama's bill calls for 4 percent. This is not getting the job done, and this is not what I voted for.  
And, this is why I don't want my president to be a TV star. Because TV stars are too worried about being popular, and too concerned with getting renewed. Oh, you can relax about that one, Mr. President. The Party is doing everything they possibly can to insure that you'll get re-elected. The Republican Party.  
Speaking of which—speaking of the Republicans, if you can't shove some real reform down their throats now, then when? Folks, Barack Obama needs to start putting it on the line in fights against the banks, the energy companies and the health care industry.  
I never thought I'd say this, but actually, what he needs in his personality is a little George Bush. He needs to stop worrying about being loved and bring out that smug, insufferable swagger that says, "Suck on it, America."  
George Bush had horrible ideas—torture, deregulation, preemptive war, tax cuts for the rich—but he pushed them through in their full measure, never mind the Congress or the Constitution, the Geneva Convention — Magna Carta—Hammurabi's Code. The point is, he didn't care if it made him unpopular with every human on the planet not named Cletus or Fred Barnes. Which it did.  
And what we need to do is to marry the good ideas that Barack Obama has, with a little bit of the Bush attitude and certitude. I'd love it if Obama came out one day and said, "Jesus told me to fix health care."  
In conclusion, Bush was bad, but he never cared if he was seen out in a restaurant having a burger with Dick Cheney. If he wanted a burger, he picked up the phone in the White House and said, "I'm the president, bring me a burger!" And they would say, "Sir, this is NORAD." "Would you please stop ordering burgers into the red phone?"  
I'm glad Obama is president, but the "audacity of hope" part is over. Right now, I'm hoping for a little more audacity.

----------


## Lampada

*Real Time* with *Bill Maher* * 07/31/2009*  
1/6   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8teXiyfa-4
2/6   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0R_c2hBxqQ
3/6   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8R13nNA37GE
4/6   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uzm2UrVScBM  (*Michael Ware* is one of the best war correspondents!!!) _"You're NEVER gonna win in Afghanistan with bombs & bullets!"_
5/6   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8sIDH03pd8 
6/6   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62LjA2xfctA  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Ware
A bio of Michael Ware:   http://www.allthingsandersoncooper.com/ ... y-cyn.html

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXRPPbCQW0c 
Bill Maher on George Stroumboulopoulos's show.  Canada

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaFJoGMVcGU (closed captioned) 
Bill Maher on Ending Abusive Relationships... with your Bank

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Bill Maher Tickles Fareed Zakaria on GPS

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Bill Maher on the Tea Party, the Recent Elections and a Whole Lot More

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - BILL MAHER SEASON FINAL

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Bill Maher - America IS a Stupid Country and now there&#39;s proof

----------


## Lampada

Bill Maher Stand-Up: CrazyStupidPolitics - Yahoo!   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0rVHdDCipw 
Uploaded by* iasedu* on Feb 25, *2012*
Live from Silicon Valley
Thu* Feb 23*

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by RealTime on Nov 2, 2011   
Bill and his roundtable guests (Grover Norquist, Ron 
Christie, Michelle Goldberg, Cornel West and *Michael Ware*)

----------


## Lampada

https://twitter.com/billmaher   https://twitter.com/billmaher/status/460882196476092418

----------


## Lampada

Real Time with Bill Maher: _Affluenza and the Culture of Dependency_

----------


## Lampada

Real Time with Bill Maher: Interview with Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT) - October 16, 2015 (HBO)

----------


## Lampada

Bill Maher got to feel the Bern — Bernie Sanders on Friday night’s _Real Time_. So much so, Maher unofficially threw his support behind the Vermont Senator’s bid for President.  Maher greeted Sanders for their interview by saying, “I want to help your campaign. I want to see you get the nomination. I want to see you be president.” If that comes with a $1 million check like it did for Obama is anyone’s guess. They quickly dived deep into the Sanders brand of “democratic socialism” and the fact that we’re already practicing a form of socialism in the United States today.
“My question for you is the word ‘socialist’ — I want to get right to this,” Maher said. “Because I want to help your campaign, I want to see you get the nomination, [so] we have to teach Americans what this is … I don’t think most Americans realize that they’re already socialists.” Sanders explained that most Americans need to be educated on what “democratic socialists” like himself want for government and what it means. “We want to deal with grotesque level of income inequality in America,” he said. “On every one of the major issues I am talking about, the American people agree.” Two examples of the public supporting a more socialist system are free public college tuition and raising taxes on corporations and the wealthy. Maher agreed, but said that Republicans can’t understand it, and that most Americans don’t realize we have so much socialism so far:  “Socialism is the programs they already like. They like Social Security. That’s socialism. They like Medicare. They like the VA. They like the military. It’s already a socialist country… We have to un-demonize that word… [The number of people who say they’d vote for a socialist] is at the bottom [of the list] — they hear ‘socialist,’ they hear ‘herpes,’ Bernie!” But Maher called for a reality check on the feasibility of the Sanders plans saying that even Vermont couldn’t pay for  universal healthcare using only taxes for the one percent. There needed to be another revenue stream to support it.  “If you’re saying that the government is gonna pick up the tab,” Maher went on, “but not make the insurance companies, the hospitals, and the doctors not gouge people, then we are gonna break the budget. It has to work both ways.”
“The United States is the only major country on Earth that allows private insurance companies to make huge profits in the health care system,” Sanders replied. “The function of health care should be to provide quality care to all people, not to make huge profits for the drug companies and insurance companies.”
“You’re saying we can pay for all of this without raising taxes on anyone but the 1 percent?” Maher asked.
“We may have to go down a little bit lower than that, but not much lower,” Sanders replied. Republican heads are exploding all over America right now. For years, they’ve tried to hang the “socialist” label on so many Democrats that aren’t, in fact, socialist. Now a candidate is coming along telling Americans that he wants to actually give them a more democratic form of socialism, and people like it because it turns out folks actually want services from their government. Will the GOP call all Americans takers as a result? Remember Mitt Romney’s 47 percent line… That didn’t work out so well for him.  Republicans, by contrast, want as little government as possible unless it is to regulate your uterus or who you’re sleeping with. The convoluted argument is so extreme that those who embrace things like Social Security and Medicare, and want to see a bigger, adequately funded, robust Veterans Administration, are proof the citizenry can be moved with actual education on the issue. The question is always, can you educate the country while running for president? Can you legitimately change enough voters’ minds and get your people out to vote? Bernie Sanders is going to try, and Bill Maher seems like he’s going to fight along with him.   Bill Maher Is Feeling The Bern — Endorses Bernie Sanders for President (VIDEO)

----------


## Lampada

_Bill Maher Likes Bernie Sanders_

----------

